# Radio module is logging 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded



## furahi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,
I have a 2011 Sportwagen. When I got it (brand new in late 2010) I replaced the RDS-510 for an RNS-510. Ever since the sound was crappy with no bass.

A few months ago I got tired of that and looked online, and found that the reason was it was incorrectly coded, so I changed the coding

Coding: 04010040010000A000


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

When requesting assistance here, please include a full Auto-Scan:






Thank you.


----------



## furahi (Oct 3, 2010)

Saturday,23,February,2013,16:49:11:02211 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64) 
Data version: 20121222 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72 77 


VIN: 3VWPL7AJ9BM601166 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 9047 
Revision: 12H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078 
Shop #: WSC 26061 444 13721 
VCID: 6ED8D7D3799FA668C30 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2267 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001005080896 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 1834D10B2B9B08D8F9C 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492200FB880C06EA921F0042B70000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 74ECC5BBD7B38CB8354 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ 
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005 
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 75EAF8BFD4C995B002A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 K HW: 5K0 937 087 K 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0035 
Revision: BK011001 
Coding: 2D380E3F902F3EC400080081600081C403010086535D8560648020000040 
Shop #: WSC 18752 008 00032 
VCID: 3D7A209FA4790DF00AA 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 30061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795 

1 Fault Found: 
02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 31 
Mileage: 76427 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2029.14.30 
Time: 19:45:09 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.00 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B 
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00B5L/ 
Coding: 00003044 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3972348FB85131D0262 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1KM 959 339 HW: 1KM 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005AJKE00 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME524B5552ZZZW 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 1KM 955 557 HW: 1KM 955 557 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME19153353ZZZO 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3511HSME066F4C21ZZZR 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3521HSME23245121ZZZ2 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME71040822ZZZ0 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME08180822ZZZ6 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B 
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JFA000O5 
Coding: 189A140000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00187 
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001 
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 76E8FFB3C9CF9EA80B0 

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0001614 
Coding: 830000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C 
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 270F01 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00147 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2F660AD77615EF60886 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 02071001200158 
Coding: ED807F0640060300002002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2E5817D3B91FE668830 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD05BC30D77CA481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H08 1140 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K4174074 
Coding: 04000040010000A000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234EF6E722DD5B001CE 

2 Faults Found: 
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 253 
Mileage: 49504 km 
Time Indication: 0 

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 253 
Mileage: 69064 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0001083821 
Coding: 0004B5 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004 
VCID: 2756E2F75EE5B720406 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005037541 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 31620CAFA821F9909E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 02071001200158 
Coding: 050B0500 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: EFE64AD73E952F60486 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

1 Fault Found: 
02071 - Local Databus 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101100 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 11 
Reset counter: 25 
Mileage: 71696 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2026.14.28 
Time: 15:47:23 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0001071544 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004 
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2854E1CB53FBB85849C 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005025971 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C 
Component: RNS-MID H08 1140 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K4174074 
Coding: 04000040010000A000 
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 234EF6E722DD5B001CE 

2 Faults Found: 
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 253 
Mileage: 49504 km 
Time Indication: 0 

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 253 
Mileage: 69064 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007667974236 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod 
VCID: 326003A36527C288E78 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

